# Fish Finder Power Supply



## Jetdrive (Mar 10, 2016)

I have a Raymarine Dragonfly 5 that is givimg me a low voltage alarm while hooked into my start battery.
The manual says to run a separate power supply for it. The device is 8 watts at 12volts DC. 
Would a small 2 or 3 amp 12V motorcycle or snowmobile battery be sufficient?


----------



## riverrat717 (Mar 11, 2016)

Should work ok, just keep it charged. Does your outboard charge your starting batt when running? May be your problem.


----------



## TNtroller (Mar 11, 2016)

Look for a deer feeder 12v 7-8amp hr battery in the local academy/WM/etc box store for about $30 & get a matching charging. Will run the FF all day long.


----------



## fl.graderman (Mar 11, 2016)

TNtroller said:


> Look for a deer feeder 12v 7-8amp hr battery in the local academy/WM/etc box store for about $30 & get a matching charging. Will run the FF all day long.


This^^^ Mine ran my lowrance elite 4 w/gps for about 6 hrs on a Saturday and then again on Sunday without charging. BTW Home Depot in the electric gate aisle...like troller said about $30.

2015 Tracker Grizzly 1448 MVX
1996 Evinrude 25hp 3 cylinder looper


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 11, 2016)

Ice fishing fish finder battery works great too probably the same as the deer feeder ones.

you can get them for $20-$30 any sporting goods store the charger


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 11, 2016)

i got mine at a battery store.it's for security lights.it runs my humminbird 597 for a 3 day weekend no problem.i have a bigger one but find this one lasts long enough.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 11, 2016)

My OLD Humminbird has been giving me a LOW VOLTAGE report the last two times out. I replaced the battery, since it was getting old anyhow. 

Today, with the new, fully charged battery....I got the same LOW VOLTAGE report. I had set the LOW VOLTAGE system to report when voltage got below 11.5 volts. I measured the voltage, and it was at nearly 13 volts!!

Since my unit is old, I plan on adding a real voltage gauge and not be relying on a FF to do the job. Your unit is new. I'd suggest you at least double check the FF report with the actual voltage on your battery. regards, richg99


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 11, 2016)

mine was giving me problems 2 years ago.it wouldn't exit from the diagnostic screen.i took it into a certified repair shop and they downloaded a porpriatary(sp?) upgrade and its been flawless so far.maybe worth looking into.


----------



## Fishfreek (Mar 12, 2016)

Check for updates that may be due on your Dragonfly 5. I have the 5 Pro and it kept saying at startup that updates were due. I did them and now no issues. Not sure how they know but it did.


----------

